# Best Vacuum??



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

Not my area of expertise, but my mom decided to buy that Dyson that pivots on a ball when she was expecting Trux's litter. Before she used it, she vacuumed their bar/family area with her old one, then ran the dyson over the area, and it picked up a whole "cup"! She is in love with this vacuum because they have 4 dogs and 2 cats running around. She has nothing but good things to say about it.

I know not everyone can afford a $300+ vacuum cleaner, (including myself), but that is my input!

Trux is beginning to get his real coat now, might have to start saving up for a good one!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I know a lot of people here will vote for the Dyson Animal!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Whatever vacuum I'm not personally having to push around!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

With 3 cats and 3 dogs, we have alot of hair. I was given a Kirby vacuum that costs alot (not sure how much but it is guaranteed for life) I had just bought a Bissell Powerforce Bagless for myself and it was only $35.00. The bissell works better for picking up hair and only $35.00.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm one that swears by my Dyson.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love my old panasonic. I live in a very strange home and have lots of different levels. I'm able to lift the vacuum and do each stair. I was going to get a Dyson, but it wouldn't work for the stairs and it's too heavy. I also just bought another vacuum because it has attachments and it's pretty darn good too. It's a fuller. The guy who sells all the different brands include eletrolux (sp) told me both of these. The panasonic is about 12 years old. I'm not sure of the age really, but it's old. Still works like a charm.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got my Dyson Animal the other day and I loved it. When I saw what came out of my carpet I was shocked.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I swear by my Dyson Animal "ball."


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I the only one not in love with the Dyson animal? Sure it does a decent job, but at least twice a month we're having to pull all the hair off of the roller (which I hate doing). It may not lose suction, but it really does a lousy job when the rollers are clogged with hair (which seems to be most of the time around here).

Not that I have any better suggestions and it does seem on par if not slightly better than our old Hoover, but I guess maybe I was expecting something more from all the hype.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

My boyfriend went to Target and bought a Bissell one for animals for around $150. We couldn't afford to spend that much on a vaccuum so we went with the Bissell. It does a very good job at picking up all the fur and we are happy with it. 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

windfair said:


> I'm getting excited now! I'll be getting my new puppy in about two months. Today I began to look around for new baby gates to begin to puppy proof the house. As I was looking, I remembered my poor old vacuum cleaner...it is on it's last legs..I will definitely need another one with a new golden in the house. I know this might seem like a strange question..but does anyone have a "recommended for goldens" vacuum?


 *The Dyson Animal*
*I have had one for 4 years now*
*The best vacume for a Goldens long hair*

*Down side BIG BUCKS $$$$$$$$
*


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I had one of the Dyson uprights and I HATED it. I returned it after a couple of months. I ended up buying a Hoover Bagless Windtunnel. I love it. I would highly recommend a bagless vaccum. With all the hair you would go through lots of vacuum bags.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We have a Dyson Animal. Absolutely love it. I was totally skeptical when I bought it and figured if it did not live up to its big price tag, it was going back. Well it stayed, and I have to say it is worth it. We were always replacing a vacuum. Not so with the Dyson. The only drawback is the hose is too short. But I am going to going to take someone's advice here and go and by some extra hose at Home Depot. It will make it much easier to do stairs- just leave the vacuum at the bottom of the stair with a long hose.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a Dyson and love it, it's amazing how much you get out of you're carpet in just one run:yuck:


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a Bissell which we picked because our last apartment had stairs that were our high traffic area and we needed to be able to go up and down the stairs with it and it lifts off the base so you can easily carry it. Now that we have a one story, it would be nice to upgrade but it still works great. My parents have a ton of Vaccums since my mom tends to break them all the time and my favorite one that they have is an electrolux - I don't know which one but it kind of folds. I have used that to vaccum the room we stay in (my old bedroom) and was very impressed with it!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

didn't see this yesterday. My first Dyson arrived UPS today..love it so far. I had a Meile before, which has done well for close to twelve years with a few replacement parts, and a whole lot of bags.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, Annie votes for her Dyson Animal. She is resting on it in the picture. I lay it down to cut the long hair off of the roller. I cut the hair off several times a week...she's not the only one with long hair around here! I use a seam ripper to cut the hair off--works much easier than with a scissors. I have burned up a lot of vacuums over the years and now we have two Dysons and love them both.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

DOn't have a Dyson myself...............yet................but they do sell them at Bed, Bath & Beyond and they are always sending out those 20% off coupons! A great way to save some $$$ on it for sure!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Miele canister vacuum with bags and HEPA filter....sure it's $1100 but you get what you pay for. It's quiet, lightweight for a spiral staircase, easy to change settings with my feet, and picks up EVERYTHING.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Vacuum for Christmas*

I wanted to thank everyone for their input. I asked for the Dyson Animal for Christmas and was very happy to get it!! (I must be REALLY old now-thrilled to get a vacuum.) Used it for the first time and love it!! Works great and I sucked up a canister of fur the day after vacuuming with my old vacuum.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a Dyson Animal, I have an old Oreck that works fine but it has no attachments for hair on the furniture.

Well Santa brought me a Eureka Pet Hair Remover bagless vacuum, I assume because it was cheaper than the Dyson and Santa couldn't help but save himself a hundred bucks.

So far it works pretty well, and the hand attachment does take the hair off the furniture. I mean it was embarrassing at Christmas, everyone was looking for a lint roller all the time. I can't wait to try it on my car, that is the worst!


----------



## tuscany (Jan 2, 2009)

I do not own one, but the Dyson animal is a great price at Costco. I think $150 OFF the reg price.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

kgiff said:


> Am I the only one not in love with the Dyson animal? Sure it does a decent job, but at least twice a month we're having to pull all the hair off of the roller (which I hate doing). It may not lose suction, but it really does a lousy job when the rollers are clogged with hair (which seems to be most of the time around here).
> 
> Not that I have any better suggestions and it does seem on par if not slightly better than our old Hoover, but I guess maybe I was expecting something more from all the hype.


I know it is a hassle to clean the beater bar every other week, but at least I know it is picking up all that hair. I'm going to try the seam ripper next time to clean the hair off the bar.


----------



## law (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally, I am all about the Roomba pet-edition (model #560 or 570). I've only got a 9-week old puppy (so no long, thick hair yet) but my Dyson just sits in the corner feeling unloved. It's hard to beat 1x-day automatic vacuuming while I'm at work. The only 'effort' I have to do is empty the little container thinger and brush out the beater-bar daily. Total time investment - about 60 seconds a day, if that.


----------



## NancyJ (Dec 18, 2008)

*A Rainbow*

_*Vacuum for Christmas*_
_ I wanted to thank everyone for their input. I asked for the Dyson Animal for Christmas and was very happy to get it!! (I must be REALLY old now-thrilled to get a vacuum.) Used it for the first time and love it!! Works great and I sucked up a canister of fur the day after vacuuming with my old vacuum

_This may be a moot point now, but I highly recommend the new Rainbow vacuum. It costs a lot, but you can usually get very reasonable monthly payments. It also functions as an air purifier. In that mode it doesn't draw any more power than a Glade Plug-in, and works wonders. No beater bars to clean and comes with a variety of attachments to clean stairs and furniture. No, I'm not a sales person, I have one and love it so much I just wanted to share.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I just have a regular bissell that works pretty good. My parents just bought me the Bissell light weight deep cleaner. I'll be trying that out tomorrow. I haven't had a problem so much with hair as I've had with potty stains, ugh...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have heard great things about Dyson, but we have had our Oreck for about 5 or 6 years now and it's still going strong. I also love the little canister vac that came with it. We use that in our cars and on the furniture. We have 3 cats and 2 dogs, and I have to say that it definitely can keep up with them. I don't know when we'll need to buy another vacuum since ours is still working perfectly, but when the day comes that we do need another, I would consider a Dyson or even another Oreck. Also, the Oreck is VERY light, which makes it easy to carry up and down stairs.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

My husband bought me the Shark Pet Control(canaster) vacuum.
It is a Dyson knock off, and it works AMAZINGLY.

I am not sure if you can get it in the US, but Canadian Tire sells it in Canada.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

got a built-in system (5 yrs/old) -- when I use my Bissell shampooer I get up soooo many wads of fur...............does this happen after using other vacuums?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

spruce said:


> got a built-in system (5 yrs/old) -- when I use my Bissell shampooer I get up soooo many wads of fur...............does this happen after using other vacuums?


when I first got my new vacuum I picked up so much hair. Now I get an okay amount. I also have 2 cats as well which add tot he hair. But my old vacuum was horrible and getting the new one has made a huge diffrence.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I had to take my new Eureka Pet Hair Vac totally apart today and I still can't figure out why it is not picking up as well as it did at first. I might take it back.

Could be operator error, though .


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Got a Shark Cordless VX3 during X'mas, I am ok with it so far. It only costs 39.99 at Target, and it's wireless! Being able to walk around w/o cord is really nice, and it's not that noisy, which Sam was so fine with it! 

It does pick up hair, but not as much as I'd like it to be. Plus, it can't reach the corners, and the pet hair is always stuck at the roller! I had to clean it every time after use... guess, it was not a good investment...:doh:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

spruce said:


> got a built-in system (5 yrs/old) -- when I use my Bissell shampooer I get up soooo many wads of fur...............does this happen after using other vacuums?


If I vacuum first with the Dyson Animal, then shampoo with my Hoover steam cleaner, then no I don't get wads of fur. If I haven't vacuumed in a few days, then yes I do get the clumps of wet fur.

 Sherrie


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dyson Animal


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

law said:


> Personally, I am all about the Roomba pet-edition (model #560 or 570). I've only got a 9-week old puppy (so no long, thick hair yet) but my Dyson just sits in the corner feeling unloved. It's hard to beat 1x-day automatic vacuuming while I'm at work. The only 'effort' I have to do is empty the little container thinger and brush out the beater-bar daily. Total time investment - about 60 seconds a day, if that.


 
Hmmm...and it probably is good company for the pup while you're at work! : I could just picture Jester spending hours stalking and attacking a robot vac! I'd need to set up a hidden camera for that!

I recently bought a Kenmore Progressive canister vac. We have mostly hard floor surfaces with some area rugs. It does a fine job.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

The Dyson Animal is the only vacuum that my goldens haven't started on fire. So, I'd for sure recommend it


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

We've also had exceptional experience with our Oreck.


----------

